# 2.5l intake



## bluvelvet (Dec 13, 2007)

where can i find 2.5l intakes, k&n, aem...


----------



## iiktownii (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: 2.5l intake (bluvelvet)*

S-E-A-R-C-H


----------



## bluvelvet (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re:*

all the sites i found only carry the 2.ot intakes, none of them have specific 2.5l...in fact it's hard to find anything for the 2.5, is there a web site that caters specifically to the 2.5? 2.0t 2.0t intakes suitable for the 2.5?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (bluvelvet)*

VF, Neuspeed, Carbonio, Evolution
look them up


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

Neuspeed FTW!!!


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (TPizzle)*

Evoair FTMFW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

No... Neuspeed FTMFW!!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

there the same thing


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

True..... Evo-Speed FTMFW!!!!


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (TPizzle)*

i sell you mine.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (sasa1981)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasa1981* »_i sell you mine.

sold to me









yoink!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

they all are good.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_there the same thing









no the Neuspeed is in fact better, it has a stainless heatshield not 16 guage steel and a larger K&N. So Neuspeed FTW!!


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

the evolution's heat shield diverts more cool air to the filter from the grill. evotuning short ram FTW! Plus it looks cleaner... less DIYish.


----------



## bigroque (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (xbr80bx)*

evo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (bigroque)*

VF-Engineering is where it's at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

this thread is useless


----------

